# Selective Catheterrization...need to find a code



## fredcpc (Dec 15, 2010)

Is a Cerebral arteriogram from the R-femoral artery a example of selective catheterization? If not, can someone help with a definition for this?


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 15, 2010)

fredcpc said:


> Is a Cerebral arteriogram from the R-femoral artery a example of selective catheterization? If not, can someone help with a definition for this?



It could be but there needs to be more detailed documentation. Can you provide a report? (w/o patient names please)


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 15, 2010)

*Selective Catheterization*

I wish that I could provide more of the note, but our office is not Ok with it, for some reason. But my question was to me understand how to code Selective Catheterization? I was hoping for some examples...is the Cerebral Arteriogram from the r-femoral artery an example of it?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 16, 2010)

fredcpc said:


> I wish that I could provide more of the note, but our office is not Ok with it, for some reason. But my question was to me understand how to code Selective Catheterization? I was hoping for some examples...is the Cerebral Arteriogram from the r-femoral artery an example of it?



The problem is when coding for a selective arteriogram, you need to know where was access, and what vessle was selected.  Was it above the diaphram or below?  Also what was imaged?  That's why Danny asked for the report, without names.  For a cerebral, there can be as many as six selective codes and four imaging codes, depending on where the catheter went and what was imaged.  Two great sources for information are Z-helath Publishing, and Medlearn.  They both have books and charts that can help you.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 16, 2010)

*Selective Catherization*

I agree. And I wish that I had the book at this point, or more flexibility with the notes. But to get through this one note....is the Cerebral Arteriogram via the the r-femoral artery an example of selective or non-selective catheterization?


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 16, 2010)

fredcpc said:


> I agree. And I wish that I had the book at this point, or more flexibility with the notes. But to get through this one note....is the Cerebral Arteriogram via the the r-femoral artery an example of selective or non-selective catheterization?



A cerebral arteriogram could be either selective or non-selective....

_Non selective _means the catheter is not advanced from access site or is only advanced to the aorta (arch to bifurcation). 

_Selective_ means the catheter is advanced beyond the aorta into a first,second and/or third order vessel.

There are some cerebral arteriography codes that could be non-selective (ie 75680), there are some that are selective only (ie 75662), but in all cases it is doutful (IMO) that any of these could be seen from an injection of contrast into a femoral artery.

HTH


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 16, 2010)

*Trying to learn about Selective Catheterizations*

For those of you that are Cardiology coders, I know this is a bare and lack of notes...for me to learn, I have to ask the questions this way...So, of the of the following, which are considered Selective Caths...Aortograms (I think probably), Superior Venograms (likely not), and Danny said that Cerebral arteriogram from the r-femoral artery could be non-s or selective, as I understood. Any thoughts would be great?

Thank you for your time, feedback, and knowledge so far.


----------



## Grintwig (Dec 16, 2010)

It all depends on how they are accessed.
Sorry, but there is no way for anyone to give you the answer to the question you are asking without way more details


----------

